
Tesla loses billions after Elon goes on Twitter rant, vows to become homeless - geocrasher
https://www.rawstory.com/2020/05/tesla-loses-billions-in-value-after-elon-musk-goes-on-bizarre-coronavirus-rant-and-vows-to-become-homeless/
======
0xy
What is this garbage headline? He said he'd sell his house, not be homeless.

